# Calibrating Samsung Plasma



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I'm going to calibrate a friend's Samsung PN42C450 in the next week or so and I'm looking for pointers. I haven't calibrated a plasma before, only LCD, so any info or pointers would be great. I'll be using Calman 5 and a C6.

Thanks


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

It's the same ... just make sure you use window patterns ... no full field stuff.

Your calibration tables might work on it ... and might not. If you get b/w looking more red than you think it should be, your eyes may be more right than the meter is.

Don't be overly concerned about hitting a specific gamma number. IT is variable on plasma sets based on the test patterns you use.

regards


----------

